# Für alle mit abwärts fahrenden Kindern: Dropper Post 27,2 mm...



## Floh (17. Juli 2016)

Ein netter Forum-User hat hier eine versenkbare Sattelstütze mit Remote getestet, Kostenpunkt 70 Euro, und das beste: in 27,2 mm.

Für alle VPACE und Specialized Hotrock und sonstige 24 Zoll Kinderbike Fahrer vielleicht interessant. Dachte ich lasse euch das mal wissen.

Übrigens mit Remote.


----------



## Roelof (18. Juli 2016)

Ich warte immer noch auf die erste wirklich leichte Variostütze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (19. Juli 2016)

Fraglich wäre für mich noch, ob die Stütze von einem 30kg-Fahrer überhaupt bedient werden kann.
Ansonsten sehe ich keinen Vorteil gegenüber dem Einsatz eines banalen Schnellspanners, aber ein deutliches Mehrgewicht...


----------



## spümco (19. Juli 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Ansonsten sehe ich keinen Vorteil gegenüber dem Einsatz eines banalen Schnellspanners, aber ein deutliches Mehrgewicht...


Naja, man spielt schon öfter mal mit der Sattelhöhe und hat dann auch öfter in technischen Passagen einen Handlingsvorteil - zumindest ist das bei mir so - und wenn ich mir so die doch stark zunehmende Anzahl an diesen Teilen ansehe, offensichtlich bei anderen auch.
Mehrgewicht natürlich ohne Frage - mir ist´s aber wert!


----------



## KIV (21. Juli 2016)

Klar kannste damit spielen, wenn Du das Teil an Deinem eigenen Rad im Sitzen/Fahren und dann noch per Remote bedienen kannst.
Am Rad meines Sohnes fänd ich das extrem unnötig, wenn wir jedesmal beide zum Verstellen absteigen müssen. Dann gibt's definitiv keinen Vorteil gegenüber eines Schnellspanners, meine ich.


----------



## Floh (21. Juli 2016)

Sogar im XC-Worldcup fangen jetzt die ersten Fahrer an Variostützen zu fahren, nur mal so am Rande. Der Gewichtsnachteil scheint durch das mehr an fahrerischen Möglichkeiten bergab aufgewogen zu werden (Wie man mit so einer Sattelüberhöhung überhaupt bergab fahren kann war mir schon immer ein Rätsel, aber ich bin auch kein XC Racer und werde es auch nicht mehr).

Wer sagt, es gäbe bei einer Variostütze keinen Vorteil gegenüber einem Schnellspanner, der hatte wohl noch nie eine Variostütze. Ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen. Gerade wenn man wie wir hier nur kurze Abfahrten und Anstiege hat, möchte man nicht alle drei Minuten absteigen und den Sattel manuell verstellen, mit all den Problemen wie Reproduzierbarkeit (nicht jede Stütze hat eine Skala), Sattelausrichtung etc.

Das Ergebnis dabei ist, dass man es bei einer Kompromiss-Einstellung belässt, mit der man weder optimal bergauf pedalieren noch vernünftig bergab fahren kann. Und gerade Kinder, die sich noch nicht so sicher fühlen wenn es steil wird, müssen den Sattel aus dem Weg haben.
Dazu kommt: Ein Schnellspanner ist von Kindern nicht wirklich gut zu bedienen. Ich muss an meinem ganz schön pulen, und ich habe viel Kraft in den Händen. Mein Sohn schafft das gar nicht.

Ich habe eine RockShox Reverb, die so ihre Macken hat (aber trotzdem ziemlich gut ist), und eine vecnum moveloc die extrem genial ist und mit ihren 170mm Verstellbereich auch meiner Beinlänge entgegen kommt. Die 125 mm der Reverb sind etwas mau.

Ich werd mal eine von diesen Stützen bestellen, und dann bilde ich mir ein eigenes Urteil über die Qualität.


----------



## KIV (21. Juli 2016)

Floh schrieb:


> Wer sagt, es gäbe bei einer Variostütze keinen Vorteil gegenüber einem Schnellspanner, der hatte wohl noch nie eine Variostütze. Ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen. Gerade wenn man wie wir hier nur kurze Abfahrten und Anstiege hat, möchte man nicht alle drei Minuten absteigen und den Sattel manuell verstellen...


Ich hab ja nix gegen Vario-Stützen, aber der Hauptvorteil fällt halt weg, wenn das Kind das Teil nicht selbst bedienen kann.


----------



## Floh (22. Juli 2016)

Du meinst weil es nicht schwer genug ist?


----------



## KIV (22. Juli 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Fraglich wäre für mich noch, ob die Stütze von einem 30kg-Fahrer überhaupt bedient werden kann.
> Ansonsten sehe ich keinen Vorteil gegenüber dem Einsatz eines banalen Schnellspanners, aber ein deutliches Mehrgewicht...


Jep.


----------



## LockeTirol (2. August 2016)

Mein Sohn hat an seinem Enduro eine ältere Kinder Shock und kann die mit seinen 23kg so gerade runterdrücken. Mittlerweile nimmt er sie gerne und oft her. 

Das Problem bei vielen Stützen ist die große Länge im komplett ausgefahrenen Zustand da es die meisten ja nur mit 100 oder 125mm gibt. Da kann man dann noch einmal 50mm dazu rechnen für den Bund und die Klemmung.


----------



## LockeTirol (2. August 2016)

Und aufpassen mit der Zugverlegung, bei den kurzen Sitzrohren kommt die gebogene Außenhülle im abgesenktem Zustand dem Hinterrad in die Quere. Daher hinten gerade am Sitzrohr verlegen und dann unter dem Unterrohr weiter. Dann bildet sich der Bogen unter dem Tretlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (1. November 2017)

Moin zusammen,
ich habe diese Stütze ja letztes Jahr gekauft und jetzt tatsächlich mal eingebaut, aber das Problem ist natürlich dass Juniors Körpergewicht nicht ausreicht um sie wieder runterzudrücken. Ist trotzdem eine Erleichterung auf dem Trail, ich drück dann halt, aber ich hab mich gefragt ob man aus dem Gasdruck-Zylinder etwas Druck rauslassen könnte. Kenne mich mit Kind shock nicht so aus, bei der Reverb pumpt man ja einfach Luft rein, da weiß ich auch wo das Ventil ist. Aber an der KS hab ich weder unten noch oben unter dem Sattel was gesehen.
In youtube-Videos wird die Stütze immer zerlegt aber an die Gas-Kartusche geht keiner ran (macht ja eigentlich auch Sinn).
Irgend eine Idee?


----------

